

PyWebShot - python webpage screenshots for Linux - coderholic
http://www.coderholic.com/pywebshot-generate-website-thumbnails-using-python/

======
todd3834
This is great! I was not satisfied with any of the previous solutions.

------
waleedka
A couple questions:

\- Can it capture full pages as well?

\- Can you detect the width of the page automatically and adjust the shot to
that?

~~~
coderholic
It can't do either of those things yet, but they're both great suggestions for
future improvements.

